

My Forbidden Fruits (and Vegetables) - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/03/01/opinion/01hedin.html?ex=1362114000&en=3d2c87b956499ea3&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss&pagewanted=all

======
maximilian
Pretty amazing that the gov't programs meant to "support" farmers really is
hurting many of them. It must suck to be that farmer, who just wants to grow
more vegetables and just gets screwed.

~~~
robg
If you think that's amazing, read about the U.S. farm bill and how it affects
farmers around the world. More disquieting is how it affects the U.S. food
supply (and as a consequence, our health). There's a reason a Twinkie (or a
cheeseburger) is cheaper than an orange (or a salad). Uncle Sam subsidizes the
former (sugar and beef respectively) much more. People (like me) are starting
to wake up though with the help of popular books, like from Michael Pollan
(all excellent). For the first time in a long time this year the farm bill saw
some Congressional debate and for good reason. Why pay out millions to treat
obesity and diabetes when cheaper food choices are a primary culprit?

~~~
edw519
So, instead of democrats and republicans arguing about how to solve the U.S.
health care emergency and how to pay for it, just get rid of the Department of
Agriculture. Save a bunch of money and everyone get better. I like it.

~~~
robg
If only it was that easy. You're talking the global economy through
international trade agreements with vast implications across the board. The
best we can hope for, I think, is slow, targeted changes. More reason to be
involved with politics - lobbying your representatives to help educate them on
the issues you care about.

------
davidw
This one sets off my "not hacker news" alarm. Too political.

